# Who Is The BEST MMA Fighter Today?



## bjjgrappler (May 29, 2006)

I'd like to get some opinions on this topic. Who does everyone feel is the best MMA fighter today regardless of weight class. Is it Matt Hughes, Chuck Lidell, Andre Arlovski, hmmm. Lets open this up and I mean even outside the UFC.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

bjjgrappler said:


> I'd like to get some opinions on this topic. Who does everyone feel is the best MMA fighter today regardless of weight class. Is it Matt Hughes, Chuck Lidell, Andre Arlovski, hmmm. Lets open this up and I mean even outside the UFC.


dude its not even close i dont know why every one always asks this stupid question...fedor emelienenko!!! by alot!!!!!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

hmm I would love to make a comment here but I do not know enough of the fighters just the hyped up ones, not saying he is the best but I do like watching him, same with couture, and some of the guys from the 1st TUF. ok there... my 2 cents


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

*Best fighter*

I would have to say the best fighter today would be rich franklin. the fight against shamrock proved he is a domiant fighter. matt hughes is deff a great all around fighter too


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I'd say Randy. I know chuck beat him but not until he was 41. He has showed great heart and character.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fedor Emelienenko hands down.*


----------



## bjjgrappler (May 29, 2006)

*fedor emelienenko???*

Why fedor? What makes him the greatest? If he is this great why doesn't he challenge or fight in the UFC? I know the UFC might be commercialized but thats where the $$$ is.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Why should he fight in the UFC? He has nothing to prove. If he were to fight the UFC HW champion two months from now he would win.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

the only reason a fighter like fedor would have for coming to the UFC from all I hear about him is just to proove that he is that good, but at the same time I would guess he more then likely doesnot feel he has to proove anything.. if he is that good the competition should come to him not him go to it.. at the same time you could view that as he is just playing it safe you never know... now I never seen him fight but I have heard him talked about alot here and elsewhere


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*The man is a beast. Most of the UFC fighters would get killed by him. There is a handful of UFC fighters who would give him a fight. I would like to see him compete in the UFC against the HW Champion but I don't think that will happen anytime soon. The UFC is getting hot right now and they don't need some guy from another organization to come in and potentially hurt there company by beating their champion.*


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

clearly MMA is a generic term used for fighting in general now, and the UFC. i think a lot of people dont differ the the 2. 

fedor best in the world ...maybe...

best in the UFC ...Andre Arlovski??? thats who i would put my money on.


----------



## bjjgrappler (May 29, 2006)

*Its the $$$*

I would think he would want to fight in the UFC just like anyone else for the $$$. I think the UFC (higher profile) pays better then Pride or these other organizations. Its like someone playing in the NFL vs. CFL. Of course the best talent wants to play in the NFL for the $$$. I'm not saying he has anything to prove but I think like most people wouldn't he want to go where the $$$ is?????


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

bjjgrappler said:


> I would think he would want to fight in the UFC just like anyone else for the $$$. I think the UFC (higher profile) pays better then Pride or these other organizations. Its like someone playing in the NFL vs. CFL. Of course the best talent wants to play in the NFL for the $$$. I'm not saying he has anything to prove but I think like most people wouldn't he want to go where the $$$ is?????


*Maybe the guys in Pride and other organizations don't care about the money only care about the talent they fight. Me personally I go where the money is.
And I agree with tappingUout, Fedor is the best in the MMA world and Arlovski is the best in the UFC.*


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

Who is this fedor of which you speak? links to fights? Excuse my complete ignorance


----------



## floridagirl (May 15, 2006)

Fedor Emelienenko definately.Alexander would be one of my favorites also they're just tough as nails all while staying calm and knocking your ass out without even breaking a sweat.For UFC Rich Franklin is one of my favorites,Brandon Vera is starting to look good too.Eveybody likes Matt and the Pit Bull with his losses to tim if not I would say Andre arlovski


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

I see now why yall say Fedor is soooo good

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3398283118407687720&q=Fedor+Emelianenko


----------



## bjjgrappler (May 29, 2006)

*He looks tuff!*

He looks pretty tought but I don't really see anything that makes him look any tougher then Arlovski, Silva, or Lidell.

I'll tell you what. BJ Penn looks like a pretty dangerous guy and I see that he beat Matt Hughes early on.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4970847114184315685&q=Fedor+Emelianenko


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

:Bow: Google video!!


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

All you have to do is watch the fedor randleman fight and you'll see why he is so good. they way he recovers after that slam is amazing. Fedor always keeps his cool no matter what. He is amazing


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

moldy said:


> All you have to do is watch the fedor randleman fight and you'll see why he is so good. they way he recovers after that slam is amazing. Fedor always keeps his cool no matter what. He is amazing


*The guy is amazing. I would love to see him in the UFC for a promotional fight. Maybe hold a tournament for HW and who ever wins faces Fedor. I love that video, especially the Randleman slam. I saw that fight and was amazed at how he recovered and got the win by sub.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I will have to watch these later and comment so I am comment here soyou all can wait in anticipation of my comment, or not It does not bother me, but I am highly interested in seeing this guy in action


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

I can't say who the best ounce for ounce fighter is.
I think matt hughes, rich franklin, chuck lidell,aa, randy couture, fedor are all up there.
All though the best ounce for ounce fighter is my boi sean sherk! is takedowns
are unstoppable and his gnp is great. by far he is the best


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Matt Hughes wins hands down. One tough guy


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

oh wait after seeing vera he is going to be the next best fighter along with sean sherk.


----------



## MaximusQ (May 31, 2006)

*Maybe because we are both from Virginia*

Brandon Vera is the next Big thing.... you heard it hear first, baby!!!!!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

MaximusQ said:


> Brandon Vera is the next Big thing.... you heard it hear first, baby!!!!!


Brandon Vera won't get a title shot for a little while and when he does we'll see if he can stand with the real strikers. If he competes as a heavyweight he's got to fight Sylvia or Arlovski, both of him would destroy him. If he drops down to lightheavyweight then the Iceman will make him go to sleep. zzzzzzzzzzzz

Best fighter lb for lb: Sean Sherk, no contest
Best fighter: Andrei Arlovski
Most fun to watch: Tank Abbott
Best at getting his ass kicked: Cabbage Correrria (you gotta admit, no one takes a whupping like Cabbage)


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

> Best at getting his ass kicked: Cabbage Correrria (you gotta admit, no one takes a whupping like Cabbage)


lmbo. :laugh:

poor cabbage he'll probably be fumbling around like ali before you know it.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Hey, I love Cabbage, but I will tell you the truth, good, bad and ugly. The truth is that cabbage is a good fighter who has a great chin, the problem is he fights alot of great fighters (Sylvia, Arlovski and Abbott) who love to punch him in that chin. He also drops his guard when he gets tired, which is pretty much all the time.

Props to Cabbage, I definitely would pay to see Leben v Correirra... Then again, I'd pay to see Chris Leben thrown to a den of lions (not Ken's lions, either).

Still, Andrei is the most aggressive fighter and just the fact that he got by those massive jabs in Arlovsk/Sylvia 1 proves that he is the most aggressive fighter as well as being the fastest heavyweight in the UFC. (I mean seriously, look at his build, it's awesome)


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

> He also drops his guard when he gets tired, which is pretty much all the time.


lol well said. I do admire his chin and he shows heart and stays with it when he's loosing. he'd probably do quite better if he increased in cardio training but I cant believe he hasnt learned to keep his guard up better than that by now.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

fullpitch said:


> lol well said. I do admire his chin and he shows heart and stays with it when he's loosing. he'd probably do quite better if he increased in cardio training but I cant believe he hasnt learned to keep his guard up better than that by now.


Yeah, but not everybody learns. I agree, he does need work on his cardio, but the guy definitely has some explosiveness for a guy with his build.

It's really nice to see a Hawaiian that can strike because BJ and alot of the other guys are all about the BJJ. He's a good representation and he's a great fighter.

Remember that Ali stutters because of parkisons, not because he got punched so much. I think if we're going to worry about Cabbage we should worry about brain damage. If he dies young I will be very sad.


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

Ive always believed ali is that way because he's punch drunk but it could very well be the parkinsons. he took way too many shots instead of staying mobile which proved his toughness to take punishment but in the end it didnt pay off if parkinsons wasnt truely the cause.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

fullpitch said:


> Ive always believed ali is that way because he's punch drunk but it could very well be the parkinsons. he took way too many shots instead of staying mobile which proved his toughness to take punishment but in the end it didnt pay off if parkinsons wasnt truely the cause.


Ali was a very mobile fighter, but the thing about boxers is that they all eat alot of gloves. Anyway, there are alot of boxers that ate more punches than Ali (like George Foreman) and so I think that it's mostly the parkisons (but probably a combination of the two).

As for how this affects Cabbage, I hope we will get to see his jaw tested many more times. I would be up for a rematch of Cabbage v whoever is the heavyweight champ on July 9th. He probably won't win, but man is he fun to watch.


----------



## kobra ki (May 7, 2006)

*best in the mma*

None of the fighters mentioned will end their careers undefeated. This fedor guy looks sick but he'll get knocked out, either by a Crocop kick to the head or by some bobo who surprises him. The most dangerous guy I've ever seen in Vanderlei Silva (sp?). That bastard is an animal.


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

> He probably won't win, but man is he fun to watch.


it must have been fun for silvia with cabbage just standing there like a punching bag letting him blast his head halfway off his shoulders. it doesnt get any easier than that. :laugh:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

fullpitch said:


> it must have been fun for silvia with cabbage just standing there like a punching bag letting him blast his head halfway off his shoulders. it doesnt get any easier than that. :laugh:


I know that this might sound weird, but I think that Sylvia was a little bit intimidated. Cabbage is known for his explosiveness and so I think Sylvia was a little more conservative. We didn't see Tim go for any of his big KO kicks, which are alot more dangerous that his straight right. This is why I think that Andrei is the better fighter, because the pitbull just rushed in like a madman throwing hard headshots and taking some punches here and there.

The thing about Sylvia is he works his jabs really well, but when he has to fight someone his size and his striking ability he'll be in trouble. Or if Andrei slips inside of range I don't think that sylvia will even be able to land an elbow.

Either way, it will be a fun fight.


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

its not weird to say that, I sensed the same but cabbage was giving him the fight from minute one so I didnt understand silvias hesitation. andrei's style is entertaining as he is very aggressive and intense and thats how I wish all fights would be.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Andrei is definitely the *most* explosive fighter and he has the best condition cardio-wise of any of the UFC heavyweights. His style is unpredictable because he can go anywhere and do anything. He is a danger on his feet and on the ground. As he's showed he can strike with anybody and he can tap people out too.

Cabbage has the greatest endurance of any fighter, all he needs to do is learn to really swing hard when he has the opportunity and he could be a heavyweight champion. There's only ever been one person in the history of the UFC that could KO cabbage in one punch and Tank isn't coming back. I think that andrei and sylvia will have a great rivalry for a long time to come and I can't wait for July 8th.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

kobra ki said:


> None of the fighters mentioned will end their careers undefeated. This fedor guy looks sick but he'll get knocked out, either by a Crocop kick to the head or by some bobo who surprises him. The most dangerous guy I've ever seen in Vanderlei Silva (sp?). That bastard is an animal.


Fedor has already beaten Mirko Filipovic (CroCop) in PRIDE-Final Conflict 2005. He also put a beating on some other well known names, like Kevin Randleman, Mark Coleman, Gary Goodridge, Heath Herring, and about 23 other fighters. The last time he lost was back in 2000, to a guy named Tsuyoshi Kohsaka.

Fedor is ranked on Sherdog and some other MMA sites as the best pound for pound mma fighter in the world right now, and I have to agree.


----------



## admiller (Jun 25, 2006)

*Does anyone watch PRIDE?*

There seems to be either a real ignorance of MMA fighters here, or just a strong UFC biased. In four pages, only one PRIDE FC fighter was even really mentioned as a canidate for the best overall fighter in the world. While I personally believe it is Fedor, what about Wanderlei Silva, Shogun, Arona, Dan Henderson, Cro Crop, Hunt, and so on. Anyone of those above names could be a UFC champion in their respective weight classes. Also, there has been a reoccuring theme that UFC pays better, I doubt it. While I do not know any of the numbers in terms of payouts, PRIDE sells out 50,000 person arenas, while the UFC would be lucky to have 15,000 in attendance. Also, PRIDE is as big as the NFL or NBA in Japan. I think the majority of the people commenting on this topic need to take the time to expand their horizons and begin watching _the_ best fighters in the world, in the best mma orginization in the world, PRIDE FC


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I can't agree with you more. It's like no one ever watches pride. It's probably because it wasn't been shown on canadian dishes for the longest time and it still really isn't.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

admiller said:


> There seems to be either a real ignorance of MMA fighters here, or just a strong UFC biased. In four pages, only one PRIDE FC fighter was even really mentioned as a canidate for the best overall fighter in the world. While I personally believe it is Fedor, what about Wanderlei Silva, Shogun, Arona, Dan Henderson, Cro Crop, Hunt, and so on. Anyone of those above names could be a UFC champion in their respective weight classes. Also, there has been a reoccuring theme that UFC pays better, I doubt it. While I do not know any of the numbers in terms of payouts, PRIDE sells out 50,000 person arenas, while the UFC would be lucky to have 15,000 in attendance. Also, PRIDE is as big as the NFL or NBA in Japan. I think the majority of the people commenting on this topic need to take the time to expand their horizons and begin watching _the_ best fighters in the world, in the best mma orginization in the world, PRIDE FC


 from some of the matches I have seen from both shows and not many were pride I think what gets alot of people is the quality of the production. not that pride is bad but they seem to focus more on the fighters where UFC fills in alot more of the ambiance of whats going on around the fight. Now pardon the comparison but its the best one I can think of.. In the WWE most people saw they like RAW better then Smackdown.. WHy? well just watch the show, in RAW you hear the ground and ring action better then on smack down, The talent is not any less just it feels lackluster and dead you can not feel the excitement of the crowd. so it takes away fro the action in the ring. 
I think the same is with Pride and UFC UFC you can feel the crowd excitment more makes you feel closer to the action... its not that the fighters are better or worse in either show both have some excellent fighters. its not thier fault its the shows producers


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

bjjgrappler said:


> Why fedor? What makes him the greatest? If he is this great why doesn't he challenge or fight in the UFC? I know the UFC might be commercialized but thats where the $$$ is.


thats where the moneys at? are u serious, u have no clue about mma obviously because he gets paid 5 times more at PRIDE than the ufc pays neone...idiot. UFC IS THE CHEAPEST ORGAINZATION IS SPORTS THAT WHY HE ISNT OVER HERE FIGHTING!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I Cant Beleieve We Are Having This Pointless Dicussion ...fedor Is A Machine..noone Right Now Can Beat Him, He Is Clearly The Best Fighter In The World, If U Were To Ask Tim Sylvia An Honest Question If He Could Beat Fedor He Would Tell You No Way..fedors Only Loss Came On An Illegal Flying Elbow Where He Was Cut...as Long As He Is In His Prime He Will Never Lose..you Can Bet On That


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't talk about UFC pay. Fedor is rumored to get 600k+ per fight, and both Wanderlei and Cro Cop are rumored to get more than 500k per fight. And both Naoya Ogawa and Hidehiko Yoshida got between 600-800k each (not rumor) for their fight back on the NY's eve show. Even if it's not true, all I know is that they still get a whole lot more than what 95% of the UFC fighters are getting. And if any of them come to the UFC they'd have to get bum paychecks because only the true MMA fans know who they are, and a majority of UFC fans aren't MMA fans.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

For UFC: Matt Hughes and Rich Franklin.
For PRIDE: Antonio (heavyweight one), Crocop, Fedor Emelianenko, and Rua.


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

bjjgrappler said:


> I'd like to get some opinions on this topic. Who does everyone feel is the best MMA fighter today regardless of weight class. Is it Matt Hughes, Chuck Lidell, Andre Arlovski, hmmm. Lets open this up and I mean even outside the UFC.



Rashad Evans. No one will be able to beat this guy in a few months.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Pride draws 2 to 3 times the crowds at any given event than UFC does. Japan is huge on MMA, and have been for a long time. Long before UFC was even legally sanctioned as a sporting event in the US, these events were being held in Japan, Brazil, and other countries. The fighters in Pride not only get paid better on average, but they also get treated like royalty by the Japanese fans.

Many fighters that have succeeded in the UFC have already fought in other venues like Pride, and probably didn't do so well there. Some of them sign contracts with UFC because they want to help popularize the sport of MMA in the States, which is a worthy cause.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Japan is huge with MMA,UFC hasn't realy been exposed in 5 years or so i see there being a Huge fan base.And Hickson was the best fighter.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Steeda3 said:


> Rashad Evans. No one will be able to beat this guy in a few months.


I'll believe that when I see Rashad end a fight. No one wins a title on decisions, it just doesn't work that way. His cardio looked good against Bonnar, but there's no way he can go five rounds with an experienced title defender like Chuck.

If we're opening this up to all leagues I have to go with Wanderlei Silva (at least while Fedor's injured).


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I'll believe that when I see Rashad end a fight. No one wins a title on decisions, it just doesn't work that way. His cardio looked good against Bonnar, but there's no way he can go five rounds with an experienced title defender like Chuck.


Yeah lol. Rashad Evans is definitely not the best fighter today. I can name 50 other fighters better than him.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

samurice said:


> and a majority of UFC fans aren't MMA fans.


Thats definitely not an opinion there, thats just a false fact and an insult to UFC fans. UFC has been around way longer than PRIDE so UFC fans probably know way more about mixed martial arts rather then some people who chose to watch mixed martial arts in a ring with only ropes not a cage. However if Fedor did come to UFC he would still be the same fighter but Mark Hunt and Antonio Rodrigo would both die. I think Crocop would be okay but Mark Hunt and Rodrigo would die in the cage.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah UFC is hugely growing in popularity like I said. In 2000 it was nothing and attendances were only 2,000 and they only made about 100,000 a year. Now they make how much a year? 50 million? All I know is that they make a lot and are popular now. Everyone knows what UFC is now. And PRIDE is decreasing its popularity. In 2004 it was the biggest promotion now its the runner up with UFC. However I don't see any PRIDE fighters coming to UFC in a long time.


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

I think the best MMA fighters don't come from the UFC. they come from pfc. Fedor Emelienenko is just plain insanely good. But you know what, that fight between him and CroCop was awesome. I think they should rematch, I think CroCop could take Fedor (CroCop is F***ing awesome). O and Nog i also a top contender along with wanderlai Silva.


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I'm gonna have to agree with you. I would LOVE to see him fight Matt Hughes. I have a feeling we will see him in the UFC soon enough.



What are you talking about. they are Not even in the same weight class plus Fedor would out right destroy Hughes first round finish. No way in Hell Hughes could beet Fedor even at the same weight class.


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I guess I didn't clarify what I meant sorry. I know that I just HATE Hughes. I want them to fight so he can get that cockiness knocked out of him.




O i c what your saying. that would be sick. Teach the militich boys that their definetly not even close to being best in the world. I would definetly pay to see Hughes and Tim Sylvia get their @sses kicked. That would be sweet.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Militech v Good People fightcard:
Noah Inhofer (AKA "The Quitter") v Brandon Vera
Jeremy Horn v Rampage (Lightheavyweight fight)
Tim Sylvia v Fedor

This is just a few, maybe I'll post a few more later.


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

Ya thats awesome. Now we just need someone to knock hughes all over the ring. lol. Nice match up Ironman. militich would be F***ed


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Obviously Fedor


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd have to go with Matt Hughes.. my runner ups would be Rich Franklin, Fedor, Mirko Crocop, Takanori Gomi, GSP, Kid Yamamoto


----------



## jamie (Dec 29, 2006)

the best fighter is george st. pierre hands down or maybe jeremy horn that guy has 114 wins and only 6 losses in his career


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jamie said:


> the best fighter is george st. pierre hands down or maybe jeremy horn that guy has 114 wins and only 6 losses in his career


Jeremy horns record is 78-15-5. he is nowhere near the best. He loses to all good fighters.

Georges is good but he is nowhere near as good as Fedor Emelianenko. He is the best fighter in the world by far and everyone should already know this. this topic shouldnt even be discussed.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

BJ Penn, Fedor, GSP, Chuck Lidell, Anderson Silva, and Brandon Vera. For anyone who says matt Hughes, Rich Franklin, or Tim Sylvia is simply wrong. Matt and Rich got DOMINATED, and this is about the BEST fighters, not the biggest gorillas. Tim Sylvia=Reach without any type of real talent. The Shaq of MMA


----------



## NICK C (Nov 19, 2006)

bjjgrappler said:


> He looks pretty tought but I don't really see anything that makes him look any tougher then Arlovski, Silva, or Lidell.
> 
> I'll tell you what. BJ Penn looks like a pretty dangerous guy and I see that he beat Matt Hughes early on.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4970847114184315685&q=Fedor+Emelianenko


Have you ever seen a Feodr fight. Not only is he the best but there really isn't anyone by far who can hang with him. These internet clips don't do him justice. He can beat anyone in any weight class. And about getting paid, Fedor gets paid, when all is said and done including sponsors and fight purse he gets about 1.5 million every fight.


----------



## NICK C (Nov 19, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Jeremy horns record is 78-15-5. he is nowhere near the best. He loses to all good fighters.
> 
> Georges is good but he is nowhere near as good as Fedor Emelianenko. He is the best fighter in the world by far and everyone should already know this. this topic shouldnt even be discussed.


Agreed. It's a given, Fedor is the king of MMA, not even debateable.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> fedor emelienenko/Andrei Arlovski


Are you slightly biased?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

NOLA_JACK said:


> BJ Penn, Fedor, GSP, Chuck Lidell, Anderson Silva, and Brandon Vera. For anyone who says matt Hughes, Rich Franklin, or Tim Sylvia is simply wrong. Matt and Rich got DOMINATED, and this is about the BEST fighters, not the biggest gorillas. Tim Sylvia=Reach without any type of real talent. The Shaq of MMA


You say that people are "wrong" for including Hughes, Sylvia, & Franklin, but you include BJ Penn?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow I cant believe where some peoples MMA knowledge was back in May. I was shocked when I saw the screen names of some of the people who didnt even know who Fedor was at that time. 

But anyone who says someone other than Fedor is even close to being the best fighter in mma they simply know nothing about mma.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Fedor


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Mauricio Rua


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Mauricio Rua


I always thought you were smarter than that. I would rank Shogun #2 but a pretty distant 2. Cro Cop wouldnt be far behind Shogun at 3rd either.


----------



## FamusRiteHook (Jan 5, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> I would have to say the best fighter today would be rich franklin. the fight against shamrock proved he is a domiant fighter. matt hughes is deff a great all around fighter too



how could you say Rich Franklin is the best fighter.......please explain....:cheeky4:


----------



## FamusRiteHook (Jan 5, 2007)

ok, I just read through some of peoples answers....and WOW!!! if you guys include some of those names mentioned as a BEST MMA fighter.....some people really need to do some research "OUTSIDE" of UFC......

oh and, yea Fedor is ranked#1 for a reason...


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I always thought you were smarter than that. I would rank Shogun #2 but a pretty distant 2. Cro Cop wouldnt be far behind Shogun at 3rd either.


I think Fedor is sensational. I was more trying to be original than anything else. Everybody says Fedor, it makes me begin to wonder if they do really think that or if they're just trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I think Fedor is sensational. I was more trying to be original than anything else. Everybody says Fedor, it makes me begin to wonder if they do really think that or if they're just trying to be like everybody else.


True...and I think asskicker was making the same point with his comment of some poeple's mma knowledge. I bet you some of the people who voted for fedor have seen him fight a couple of times as the most. And probably never seen Shogun fight. If guys like Brandon Vera can be considered some of the best by some, Shogun should definitely get an honourable mention, the guy is the king of 205. enough said.


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Tim Sylvia or Danny Abaddi


----------



## CwolfC (Jan 17, 2007)

Fedor is the best but i give Mirko Above Shogun
i think if Mirko and Fedor fought again Mirko might win but that will never happen


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Any answer other than Fedor is just plain wrong.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

the two most impressive fighters that standout in my mind are fedor because he's the best heavyweight in the world and he's been so dominant and the other is chuck liddell because again he is dominating the lhw division in the ufc and he beats people convincingly.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Any answer other than Fedor is just plain wrong.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bjj harv (Jan 17, 2007)

fador he will beat anyone


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

bjj harv said:


> fador he will beat anyone


See now thats a great first post. Simple, but great. And even though you spelled his name wrong that is how you pronounce it so its all good.:thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ahahah I think someone said Rich Franklin...the begining of this thread is a riot


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

gotta go with fedor, a. silva, and maybe gsp


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Way too easy!!! Its Fedor!!!


----------



## PAUL the WALL (Jan 18, 2007)

I think that Matt hughes is the best fighter because he has alot of skill an when he gets in the ring he knonws what hes doing.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

There are plenty of fighters not in Pride or UFC who are better. Just because they don't fight professionally for a tv audience, doesn't mean they're not well hard.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Fedor???

Are you kidding me?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Yea that was me and I posted that Like 10 months ago b4 he got hammered by Anderson. I was also just learing about pride so I didnt know much about Fedor


----------



## Shodaddy (Jul 10, 2006)

Tim Sylvia no question. Dude he beat Cabbage !


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

id have to say tim sylvia also. hes just the most exititng fighter ever


second place goes to jason thacker


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

You blank emales? So you say, Fedar would beat Sylvia in the first round on the ground. Vandalay will beat Chuck.
Rampage will beat Chuck.
Vandalay will beat Rampage again.


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

But seriously, Jens seemed to have added a few inches around
the well, should I say everywhere? Also a few years ago he was also knocked out by "Bang" Ludwig.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

canpaddle said:


> You blank hemales? So you say, Fedar would beat Sylvia in the first round on the ground. Vandalay will beat Chuck.
> Rampage will beat Chuck.
> Vandalay will beat Rampage again.


I didn't know Art Vandelay fought. Huh, I'll be damned.


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> I didn't know Art Vandelay fought. Huh, I'll be damned.


Who is Art Vandelay? Did I spell something wrong or am I 
missing something?:cheeky4:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

canpaddle said:


> Who is Art Vandelay? Did I spell something wrong or am I
> missing something?:cheeky4:


Art Vanadaly was George Costanza's alias on Seinfeld. You were thinking of Wanderlei Silva. And yes Wanderlei could very well beat Chuck but it could go either way. And yes Fedor WOULD murder Sylvia.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

PAUL the WALL said:


> I think that Matt hughes is the best fighter because he has alot of skill an when he gets in the ring he knonws what hes doing.


Watch UFC 65


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Fedor???
> 
> Are you kidding me?


Im interested to know who you think the best is Bungle.

Yes, it is possible, unlikely but possible that there is someone out there in a smaller organization who could beat Fedor but until someone steps up and proves it we have no reason to believe they could. Plus you dont even know who THEY are.


----------



## horban (Aug 11, 2007)

Those that don't vote for Fedor don't know much about MMA.
Need to watch the Pride and educate yourselves!


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

if you dont say fedor you should give a blowjob to a .45

in the ufc- CC/gonzaga/Vera ... vera is gonna beat on AA.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow

I coulndt even read this thread to the end. All the ufc fans who dont know pride and fedor. There is no question, the best fighter is fedor. No one in the ufc is better than fedor. Thats so ignorant, I cant believe it.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Uchaaa said:


> Wow
> 
> I coulndt even read this thread to the end. All the ufc fans who dont know pride and fedor. There is no question, the best fighter is fedor. No one in the ufc is better than fedor. Thats so ignorant, I cant believe it.


wow this thread is over a year old.
Anyways, Fedor #1... Probably shogun as #2?


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

fedor. Not even a close second to the Emelianenko God.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Lol this thread is over a year old guys, take a look at the date of some of the earlier posts.. early in 2006. Funny to look back and see how many people had no idea who Fedor was though


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

<-----------


----------



## DVermillion (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, everyone knows Fedor is the best, but the question is who is after him. I believe Big Nog,BJ penn,Matt Hughes, Rich Franklin, Wandy Silva, Andrei Arlovski,Nick Diaz, and Rodger Huerta are all some fighters that are in the running for the second spot in top MMA fighters that are currently fighting. I would love for fedor to go to the UFC and fight Arlovski,Couture,Gonzaga,Sylvia,just to stir up the competition a little bit more. What are your opinions of Fedors best match up?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait, did you actually mention Roger Huerta?

To be the best, you have to fight the best. Huerta hasn't faced anyone of note yet.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Heh, people are getting confused. Roger Huerta is an exciting fighter, but he is surely not one of the best.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

The best MMA fighter in the world today goes by the name of Fedor Emelianenko.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wow ok we get it everyone thinks or knows Fedor is the best so to make a more interesting thread lets say someone other then him. 

I have a few i am trying to decide between and shall post the winnier when I decide or I will just edit this post with whome i decide


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah Man, this topic is way overdone.

Better Question. Whos next after Fedor>?

I say Nog


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> wow ok we get it everyone thinks or knows Fedor is the best so to make a more interesting thread lets say someone other then him.


I was simply answering the question posed by the thread starter.

After Fedor, I would say Big Nog.


----------

